# The Colbert Report and The Daily Show with Jon Stewart



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like Comedy Central. I will miss The Colbert Report when it goes off air. I hope that The Daily Show will continue to run with Jon Stewart.

Any other fans of the show?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

More so Colbert, but I like them both. Because he's doing a character, Colbert is less formulaic. Not sure how it will work in his new show.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

For me, they are the 2 best shows on TV. I consider Colbert on the same level as Voltaire and Twain for satire. I will greatly miss Colbert after next week. Somehow I can't imagine his CBS show being nearly as interesting.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I like both, but as good as Colbert is, Jon Stewart is the man.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I watch both on a regular basis. Not live, but a recording the next AM.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> For me, they are the 2 best shows on TV. I consider Colbert on the same level as Voltaire and Twain for satire. I will greatly miss Colbert after next week. Somehow I can't imagine his CBS show being nearly as interesting.


He is replacing David Letterman so for me, he will be a lot more interesting than anyone else on network television.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Both liberal rags.

They joke around while liberals like them are causing my country to go down the tubes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Both liberal rags.
> 
> They joke around while liberals like them are causing my country to go down the tubes!


And I suppose you prefer Fox "News"?

Count me as a liberal (i.e. one who has a brain and uses it) and a major Jon Stewart fan.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> And I suppose you prefer Fox "News"?
> 
> Count me as a liberal (i.e. one who has a brain and uses it) and a major Jon Stewart fan.


For me, being an Independent is the natural way to go, and I really dislike Stewart as a comedian and social critic.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds this kind of hyperbole style American humor to be utterly artificial and thus rather unappealing if not completely unbearable.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds this kind of hyperbole style American humor to be utterly artificial and thus rather unappealing if not completely unbearable.


UK humor is the best humor


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure it is, after Florida humor.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> UK humor is the best humor


If the standard of our TV comedy shows over the last decade or so is anything to go by all I can say is that we are keeping it well-hidden. Even the 'satire'-format shows like Have I Got News For You are past their best, although in this case that's probably due to the increasingly tiresome presence of Paul Merton.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

TV comedies in the US have sucked big time since Seinfeld went off the air. If I want to actually laugh I have watch old shows of the 50's thru the 90's.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vasks said:


> TV comedies in the US have sucked big time since Seinfeld went off the air. If I want to actually laugh I have watch old shows of the 50's thru the 90's.


I'm surprised to read that, Vasks. I wish we could produce anything as good as Curb Your Enthusiasm, My Name Is Earl and Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

My Name is Earl's first season was quirky/interesting enough, but I still didn't laugh out loud to it often.....the others ...meh


----------

